# Does FAIR (Xchange Leasing) cover free brake pads?



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

AFAIK, the Donlon maintenance program Xchange Leasing gave me only covers oli changes, filters & tire rotations. 

Does FAIR also cover brake pad replacements?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Nope. The only other thing they cover I think is like flat repair plugs. Anything that replaces an actual part other than an oil filter or the oil is money out your pocket. Any other wear and tear is basically on you.

When they say oil change, filter and rotation that's pretty much it other than other things that are so cheap you wouldn't mind paying for them any way.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

You get oil and oil filter changes, tire rotations, and cabin air filters if equipped.

At 68000 miles I just spent $375 on a set of tires. Front brake pads still at 8mm. Rear brakes (drum shoes) at 3mm. No alignment adjustments needed. I've put in several engine air filters (buy them in 2 packs on Amazon, WIX brand) and do that twice as often as they replace the cabin air filter (every 25K miles) and I do an activated charcoal cabin air filter in between the times XCL does it.

Oh, and I absolutely take it to the selling dealer for service. I'm not letting the 17 year old kids at Valvoline or Jiffy Lube screw up my entire livelihood while they text their friends from the pit and leave things undone. They can do the service on my Malibu because I hate that car and would love for them to replace it. They don't get to touch the Corolla. The only thing I don't trust the dealer to do correctly is lug nut torque (do that at home after oil change) and reinstalling wheel covers. I have ONLY lost hubcaps in the few hours following an oil change before I make it home to check lugs. Now that I've determined that, I adjust the wheel covers before pulling out of the dealer.

I'm so happy and excited. They finally make a cheap aftermarket version of the base 2017-2019 Corolla L/LE 16"hubcap. $75 for a set of four on Amazon. No Toyota logo, but who cares, at least they aren't $105 EACH like the dealer wants.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

Marco Solo said:


> AFAIK, the Donlon maintenance program Xchange Leasing gave me only covers oli changes, filters & tire rotations.
> 
> Does FAIR also cover brake pad replacements?


Does not cover brakes. Please check out my posts...


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Why do you have to change tires and brakes pads? Can't you return the car and get a newer one ?


----------

